# mmmm frontosa *burp*



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

mmmm frontosa *burp*


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

Disturbing....


----------



## YelowLab8706 (Jan 30, 2008)

That looks pretty nasty, but I have seen fish cooked like that whole before. I don't prefer it but I heard it is good. So was it good? I'd imagine it would be but why would you do that? was he too old or something?


----------



## pnjones71 (Mar 21, 2010)

Why???? Where u curious or completely out of food??? NOT FUNNY!!!


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Not my cooking guys. :lol: This was a picture taken next to the lake.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

One mans pet is anothers dinner. Fact of life. Now wheres that dog at its time for some CHOW mein.


----------



## cjbtech (Dec 5, 2008)

Its true the Frontosa are a rare treat for the locals. I'm not a big fish eater. I like to fish but, I'm catch & release.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

That's horrible


----------



## firetiger (Mar 3, 2010)

hahahaha you guys all think the OP cooked one of his own fish? That picture is from a group that visited the lake for research and were served frontosa for dinner one night by the locals.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i hope it wasnt a Zaire variant. 
actually even if it was, i dont think they paid $150US for that plate over there.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

CHUM or BRUCE??? said:


> Fish are friends - not food!


 :lol:


----------

